# Breeding Cats best wet food diet



## Kitty Cats (Mar 25, 2013)

Could any breeders recommend any wet foods that they find good for their breeding queens, studs and kittens. I have always used Royal Canin dry biscuits and although my monthy bill from royal Canin is expensive I'm really happy with the product so I don't think I would change it.

But regarding the wet food pouches, I'd be really interested to know what other breeders feed their queens, studs and kittens. I've been recommend by other breeders the following:

felix kitten as good as it looks - my adults don't really like this they just lick the gravy off.
Felix in jelly, but not beef - my adults eat this if I mash it up otherwise there is a lot of waste.
I've tried purrform a raw meat & bone diet - some ate this but not the others, I think it depends on if they have eaten this as a kitten. Also I find this spoils really quickly as I have outdoor catteries.
I've tried royal Canin kitten instinct pouches and the royal Canin tins.

At the moment I feed my kittens felix kitten in jelly mashed up with boiled chicken, and they also have royal Canin mother and Babycat.

I've just joined applaws as I've read some forums that say that the applaws kitten is good, but then I've just read another article that said applaws dry biscuits made their kittens ill.

Any recommendations would be great thanks


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you'll get as many different suggestions as you will answers 

I feed a small amount of Royal Canin biscuit, mostly just for the sake of convenience, and a mix of canned food and raw. Any reasonably good quality wet food is going to cost more than dry food. I steer clear of pouches as I object to paying the inflated price when you can buy something of equal or better quality in a tin for a whole lot less. I can understand the convenience of pouches if you have one cat but it seems madness to get through goodness knows how many pouches a day for litters of kittens.

Canned food, I buy Butchers Classic (grain free and reasonable quality for a very low cost) and the better quality tinned food from Zooplus, i.e. Grau, Catz Finefood and Feringa.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I do believe that the quality of food offered to breeding cats shouldn't differ much to the food of non-breeding cats, I feed mine the same, they all deserve nothing but the best and can only echo what the poster above said.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

We feed purrform and RC kitten dry to all our adults. Sometimes also buy the tins of classic when they are been really faddy.

The kittens get raw natural instincts.

I thin your right though when cats havnt been raised on a raw diet they do tend to turn their noses up.

If I was you I would give the cans of classic a try.


----------



## Kitty Cats (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for all your advice, I will try classic over the weekend.
I've also ordered some Bozita and some Grau off Zooplus to try these. 
fingers crossed they eat it


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Mine are fed Natures Menu. High meat content & available in some pet stores as well as online.


----------

